# The Cockapoo Club of Great Britain.



## Jukee Doodles

A while back there was mention from a member that she was in private talks with the Cockapoo Club of America about setting-up a GB "arm" - I personally got the impression that the approach was to be in the vein of The Kennel Club's "elitist" mentality and challenged the motion. It was being banded about that we needed a "Breed Standard" for Cockapoo which I could not believe was remotely possible due to the total diversity of the breed anyway. However we were totally supportive of a "Code of Ethics" for breeders.
As the discussions and the implications got deeper - we did in fact set-up "The Cockapoo Club of GB" blog (linked to our own site and linked to this forum too). 

Before we do anything about a club we thought it only right to put it out there and ask what YOU as potential members would actually want and expect from such a club ?

We would be very interested to hear from you if you feel a club is even needed ?

** This post has been sanctioned by Dave and we are only putting feelers out to help us work out the correct way to proceed.

** We are open to ALL opinions and suggestions however are not looking for conflict so please respect anyone's and everyone's right to their own thoughts and feelings.

As people who know us will confirm - we are open and honest with what we do and how we operate - and we would welcome any Cockapoo. As for where people search; research; buy and own there Cockapoo is up to them and we would rely on the Public to steer well clear of any Puppy Farm or Back-Yard breeder.
We believe that "information" is far more valuable than "instruction" !!!

Stephen xxx x


----------



## M&M's mummy

I am surprised that this thread is allowed when the other was taken off  as we were discussing the same things you are now asking

Last time members on here already made it clear they were not interested in a breed club and didn't want to discuss it and I think it was just me and a couple of others who provided some info on what things we thought it could include.

I won't be repeating myself as my points were clearly of no interest to you at the time I made them but will be interested to see if people will now want to discuss it.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

M&M's mummy said:


> I am surprised that this thread is allowed when the other was taken off  as we were discussing the same things you are now asking
> Last time members on here already made it clear they were not interested in a breed club and didn't want to discuss it and I think it was just me and a couple of others who provided some info on what things we thought it could include.
> I won't be repeating myself as my points were clearly of no interest to you at the time I made them but will be interested to see if people will now want to discuss it.



Thanks for your comment though I do not remember anyone being "asked" what they wanted before.

This time we are asking for constructive comments to be aired if anyone chooses to do so !

Your ideas were certainly of interest though the angst on that thread was certainly not. As with any such thread - it is often how things are said more than what is said that causes concern. 

Dave is aware of this thread and will watch / deal with anyone who chooses to create !

If this thread is polite and respectful to everyone who chooses to post then more people may feel able and willing to join-in - as at this stage we are only looking to gather information.

NOTE: - There is no "right" or "wrong" here - this is only brainstorming to gather ideas !!

Stephen xx


----------



## Tressa

I haven't been on the website as I hadn't realised it existed, but personally I feel it might stir up some difficulties for many of us on here who {like myself) just want to enjoy our crosses! I realise that others may find some interest and value in the organisation.
However I believe the code of ethics to be surely the same for breeders of any hue and the information is already widely available on forums such as these.
I just know that it's not for me - I just want to 'Love My Cockapoo'
Just my thoughts!


----------



## DONNA

To be honest Stephen i dont understand it all??
Im quite happy coming on here for advice etc i do think that breeders should only be allowed to breed if theve done the health tests on the parents etc so if it means this will be inforced then im all for it.Will it mean only breeders that follow these rules will be 
endorsed ? if so then that would be good for people who are looking for a cockapoo.

But sad as it seems people still dont have a clue and will buy a cockapoo without doing any research (i have two friends who have done this).So im sure it wont stop the hobby breeder still breeding without doing health tests etc .


----------



## kendal

DONNA said:


> To be honest Stephen i dont understand it all??
> Im quite happy coming on here for advice etc i do think that breeders should only be allowed to breed if theve done the health tests on the parents etc so if it means this will be inforced then im all for it.Will it mean only breeders that follow these rules will be
> endorsed ? if so then that would be good for people who are looking for a cockapoo.
> 
> But sad as it seems people still dont have a clue and will buy a cockapoo without doing any research (i have two friends who have done this).So im sure it wont stop the hobby breeder still breeding without doing health tests etc .


just as a note kennel breeders can breed without health teasts or licence too, not just hobby breeders. a poodle breeder got shut down in my aria because her kennel licence was for boarding not breeding.


----------



## Dylansmum

I'm not sure that there is much that a club could provide that we do not already get from this forum. Possibly more organised information on the types - coat types, sizes, F1, F2 etc. 
I think most of us have indicated that a breed standard is not an addition that we would welcome.
If a list of breeders and current litter availability were to be maintained then you could either only include breeders that met a certain standard, but the other option would be to allow any breeders but to include them on a comparison chart with all the relevant information eg whether they health test, what they provide as a puppy pack, their vaccination procedures, where the puppies are housed, how many litters they produce, what type of pups they breed etc. Then people could make up their own minds as to where they prefer to buy. Full disclosure and openess would then be the criteria for being included.
What do you feel would be the benefit of a club and what would we find there that we do not get here? Apologies if this was covered in the last thread, but I opted out of reading that one!


----------



## JulesB

From my point of view i agree very much with what Helen has said. it would be good to have a place to find breeders listed with the types of cockapoo they breed etc. as when i was looking it wasn't always clear if they were toys, minis etc.

would also be interesting to have pictures of the different colours available and pictures of americans, english show and working and what F1, F2, F1b etc means.

i suppose i see the benefit of a club type website would be that the info would be easily available, in an organised manner and wouldn't require joining a forum, which i can imagine isn't for everyone.

i had to search the internet to get this info when i was looking for a puppy, as i'm sure you all did, but had looked for a specific cockapoo website for info and the only real info i could find was Wikipedia!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

We also thought that ILMC would allow everyone access to all the info they would ever need or require - though at the end of the day this is just a "forum" (a very good one at that) - but it is a group of threads that either get commented on or not - and some go off on tangents and some just fizzle out - and you may also note the frequency of some questions on the same topic. It is a "discussion" site - rarely do people trawl through to glean info.

A Club would allow the breed to evolve more and would certainly give it a little more credence - no longer is the Cockapoo a small select breed only stumbled across by accident - it is becoming widely admired and desired and many many people (house pets; hobby breeders and professional) are looking to jump on the band wagon. Lots of people are doing the research and equally lots are not. A club would be a focal point of a one-stop-shop for informative reliable information.

The forum is like a piece of string - it gets longer and not many people keep older threads going for long. 

A club would be more constructed - there would be separate "constants" for things such as:

Fly-ball
Agility
PAT Dogs
Meets
Events
Photos
Advise and Information
Grooming
Health tests 
Vet's Corner
Food and Nutrition
Competitions
Breeding
New products/offers

There would be a chance of developing an conclusive overview of all the variables - a gallery; size-chart; colour-chart; temperament and characteristics for EACH of the options:
A page on American / Toy crosses - a page on English Show and Working / Miniature etc etc and also actual info on whether having "Mum" as the Cocker or the Poodle has an affect. 

I may be wrong but I would suspect 99.9% of people arriving at "Cockapoo" are looking for an F1 - but there are so many other "F" variables - so to actively track them and the results would also be valuable to the long-term breed life of Cockapoo.

Instead of a "post" that says "my dogs' got the runs" - there would a page that outlined the potential scenarios where a runny bum may occur and suggestions on dealing with it. 

There could even be an area for people who are thinking about breeding - where all the pros and cons could be aired (and no it is not as simple as introducing a Cocker to a Poodle - not if you want to be considered as responsible).

Given that some breeders do operate behind "closed doors" - it would allow people a real overview of who does what and how.
Anyone who really does care and really does want to promote their own breeding ethics would be welcomed. This forum can give that - but you would be amazed how breeders can sign-on under several different user-names and "big-up" themselves !!!

A club or clubs will come about - we just wanted to ask people what they would want from one.

I suppose that I personally see a need and a use for such a club but I suppose that I didn't want to go off and start to set one up without at least asking what people thought - and I actually care about what people think x

Stephen x


----------



## JulesB

stephen i think all the things you suggest would be great. i like using a forum but sometimes getting the info you want can be hard. i just like the idea of a site that is for reference and info as i know when i started out looking for a cockapoo this would gave been really useful.

i love owning a crossbreed but i did find getting real info of what potential size Betty would be was really difficult and even down to getting insurance is different as they aren't always classified as such.


----------



## JulesB

Was also thinking a club could almost have like a cockapoo version of Genes United so you could track litter mates or brothers and sisters. this would enable people to see what size, coat etc can come from each parent and you can get in one litter.


----------



## embee

I'm not sure a club could ever get decided on, started and populated by committee or a large group of interested cockapoo owners given all the differences of opinion - it would require one or two individuals to start a website/club then people will vote with their feet - if they like what they see and feel it is good, reliable information they'll join and if they don't like or agree with the content they won't join.


----------



## Dylansmum

Thanks Stephen, you've answered my question as to what it would offer and it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## michaelwatson54

We think it would be a great idea and as you say Stephen instant access to a possible solution to your problems...I (michael) would be very interested in getting involved particularly with obedience and agility etc and Jeannette would be interested in the grooming and health side of things...and with this in mind I dont think you would be very long getting volunteers to help! we just need a driving force.....JD's


----------



## curt3007

Have been sitting back and watching post develop.............. count me in


----------



## MillieDog

I think a club that is informative is an excellent idea.

When I was researching for a cockapoo I struggled to find a 'one stop shop' on the characteristics etc. I got most of my info from the web sites of professional breeders, KC cocker spaniel and poodle clubs.

I never came across ILMC until I was told about it, after I'd got my dog. It didn't appear on my listing for some reason. With that in mind a club would have to have a strong web listing.

All the ideas you suggested Stephen seem really good, Informative but not elitist or judgemental.


----------



## DONNA

Now you've explained it ,yes im in it sounds like a good idea dx


----------



## JoJo

Go for it .. see what happens .. not sure what other large/ professional breeders will think about a standard or club as such ... but hey go for it Stephen.. you can't please everyone and it may bring all breeders together.. which would be ideal. 

I don't suppose everyone loves My Dogs Life as much as I do .. but you have to follow your heart in what you love xxx


----------



## Sarette

I'm in too, it sounds great! xx


----------



## mandym

DONNA said:


> To be honest Stephen i dont understand it all??
> Im quite happy coming on here for advice etc i do think that breeders should only be allowed to breed if theve done the health tests on the parents etc so if it means this will be inforced then im all for it.Will it mean only breeders that follow these rules will be
> endorsed ? if so then that would be good for people who are looking for a cockapoo.
> 
> But sad as it seems people still dont have a clue and will buy a cockapoo without doing any research (i have two friends who have done this).So im sure it wont stop the hobby breeder still breeding without doing health tests etc .



Sorry dont normally argue on forums but what do you mean by it wont stop HOBBY breeders doing health tests,i for one am a hobby breeder and religiously eye test my dogs yearly,essex cockapoos is another excellent hobby breeder who eye tests her girls yearly too and jojo has already optigen tested her dogs,please when making a statement like this say BREEDERS and not hobby breeders,there are good and bad in both hobby breeders and breeders who breed on a larger scale,i am passionate about my dogs but choose to be a hobby breeder simply because i couldnt part with my girls when they retire,thats all.As for the cockapoo club,it as origianlly brought up by another member who im sure was in the middle of setting up a club so im a bit confused as to why we need another? xxx


----------



## DONNA

Sorry didnt mean to offend ,i obviously didnt mean ALL hobby breeders ,but there are alot out there that dont test as i know first hand from my friends who brought puppies.I just meant there will still be demand for such breeders because alot of new mums to be dont do all the leg work first and research.
As we are already aware on here sometimes the way things get written can be taken out of context.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

mandym - I'm sure that Donna just meant a generalisation - as not all hobby breeders do nor will carry out all the relevant test - though some do and I'm sure that they will make a point of stating that on any advert. I say that as a "generalisation" as I know of professional breeders who also operate without the proper "due care and attention" so I'm sure Donna meant to add "some" into that suggestion x

We get visited by undercover "hobby" and "professional" breeders - even our "Idiot's Guide" has been adopted by someone - and even our photos have been used by another breeder to sell their pups !...so there are some unethical people out there - whether good; bad or not - again I make the point that what I would like to offer is open "information" not "instruction" !.

As for the "other member" - their elitist approach to the club idea didn't match many other's on here - they were supposedly in private dealings with the American Club - and I did not see the need to involve them in what We do over here neither. The main issue was that they wanted to impose a "Breed Standard" and that did not go down well on here either. We had the idea for a club and have a blog spot ready to go (which is where the initial rant came from - once they came across it !) - I just wanted to "ask" what people wanted and if they thought it a good idea. If the other club does get off the ground then I'm sure that it would be upto the people to decide where they go.....not me x

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo

I agree totally MandyM....there is good and bad in all types of breeders.... 

I have done much research and have contacted many hobby breeders, large scale breeders, one off breeders and there are some excellent breeders out there and some not so good out there ...please don't label us all the same ... 

Also the term back yard breeders sounds like home breeders, but it means something not so good, remember even large size breeders had to start somewhere, and most started as hobby breeders.

I will be extremely proud of the puppies I breed and I am passionate about doing it correctly ...


----------



## sharplesfamily

JD I'm all for what you are suggesting. A place you can visit before you have your puppy or dog to work out what combinations there are out there etc and a place you can go for information on something once you have your pup or dog. I can't see any harm in that. It can only help. 

Xxx


----------



## gemma27

I would definitely support a club if it were along the lines of that described by Stephen. I am not in favour of a breed standard as even with best intentions it will be corrupted in time. In some ways for me this provides even more weight for this club to be set up and run by those who believe in ensuring good quality breeding while retaining the fun and variety that the cockapoo currently provides. 

I would be happy to assist in whatever way I can.


----------



## Rubydoo

A club could be a truely wonderful source of information for all those wishing to explore the breed in all senses of the word, whether that be prospective buying, breeding etc. If the content is as mentioned it can only be a good thing. My only personal opinion is that the use of a committee or group could only benefit the cause by drawing on a wide range of opinions, knowledge and expertise. I for one am devoted to the breed and would be happy to assist in any which way.

J x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Yes, I agree it would be a good idea, a "club" run for and by cockapoo enthusiasts, embracing the diversity of the breed, providing support, advice and information, I guess it would be a more organised and structured version of this forum, with spreadsheets! I am in favour of it.


----------



## JoJo

This type of club sounds excellent although I think this forum provides that type of club already including all that information anyway .. it’s our Cockapoo community right here


----------



## Jukee Doodles

JoJo said:


> This type of club sounds excellent although I think this forum provides that type of club already including all that information anyway .. it’s our Cockapoo community right here


I totally agree - but from my previous post - it's not in a user friendly format.
A "forum" is a string / thread of discussion - and club is blanket static information hub xxx

Stephen xx


----------



## Sezra

I think a club for the UK is a good idea however I think it will carry less weight if there are two! It would be much better if you worked together amicably to produce one club. We know our dogs are great and that the cross is not just a fashion accessory however I believe having more than one club de-values the whole concept. Your ideas are good and I am not against it at all. I could waffle on for bloomin ages about what I think should be included but I have to do some reading for my course! 

I would like to clarify however that I think there is some misunderstanding about the 'standard'. I honestly don't believe that there is an intention to create a standard like the Breed clubs of pedigrees have done. If you look at the American club (as an example only) the description pretty much includes all Cockapoos, apart from curly ones which I think I agreed would be very wrong to leave out!  I do think that descriptions are useful and I do think that Cockapoos do have a certain look that personally I can spot a mile off (maybe slight exaggeration there! ) but a prospective owner who hasn't spent many, many hours trawling forums , breeders websites, accosting strangers in the street might not be able to recognise one.  On the 'other forum' we have regularly had anti cross breeders trying to come up with examples of 'cockapoos' that are in rescue and immediately we can spot that it is some other cross but not a cockapoo. It is quite daft really but there you go! What I am trying to say is that not everyone recognises them and there are some very unscrupulous characters out there who tell unsuspecting people all sorts of cr*p to sell a puppy especially when they can get £800 for it!  I think a breed club has a duty to provide the public with lots of pictures and a description of what a Cockapoo *should or could *look like! Does that make sense? I am very tired, have been up since 5am with Daisy Doo! (why isn't there a tired smiley?)

There a few Cockapoo forums, some more active than others but like you say the problem is all the information is contained on various threads and unless someone takes a lot of time to create a lot of stickies then it can be hard to find all the relevant information in one place. I just think having one club makes it more credible and would be very happy if all the fabulous knowledge and experience could be pooled together rather than be at odds. 

I am off to take Daisy for a wee now, and to put the kettle on....yawn..


----------



## mandym

JoJo said:


> This type of club sounds excellent although I think this forum provides that type of club already including all that information anyway .. it’s our Cockapoo community right here [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes i agree that although it sounds like a good idea this forum is already a huge wealth of information,fun and gorgeous cockapoos of all types,it provides pretty much everything that a cockapoo lover needs xxx


----------



## embee

Jukee Doodles said:


> I totally agree - but from my previous post - it's not in a user friendly format.
> A "forum" is a string / thread of discussion - and club is blanket static information hub xxx
> 
> Stephen xx


I agree that it is frustrating when a question is asked which has already been covered in previous threads but sometimes when the question is asked again and different members are participating different information and views are raised.

We could have static information available via this forum rather than skipping between the forum and a seperate club but who would ultimately decide on what is the correct information especially in the areas and topics that often result in heated debates and differences of opinion?


----------



## JoJo

Jukee Doodles said:


> I totally agree - but from my previous post - it's not in a user friendly format.
> A "forum" is a string / thread of discussion - and club is blanket static information hub xxx
> 
> Stephen xx


My blog then .. that’s informative ... no preference to any breeder or any type, just information for cockapoo owners or soon to be owners.

I thought a breed club was more about a cockapoo standard you and Fallon were talking about :S

This forum is real owners with real information and with the fun added...

What is the club then?
Sorry please explain... :S


----------



## Jukee Doodles

JoJo said:


> My blog then .. that’s informative ... no preference to any breeder or any type, just information for cockapoo owners or soon to be owners.
> I thought a breed club was more about a cockapoo standard you and Fallon were talking about :S
> This forum is real owners with real information and with the fun added...
> What is the club then?
> Sorry please explain... :S


JoJo xx - Your blog is....YOU x
Jukee Doodles' blog is US x

What we are talking about is very very different - something totally impartial and different to what we each do personally x
Fallon was after a "Standard" !
This forum IS fun with real owners and real info - and would totally reman so !
There are not two clubs live - at the moment there is not even one !!!- I was interested in seeing what info could; would and should be available if one was to be set-up - I was asking everyone.

Stephen xx


----------



## EG1

I'd join something along the lines of what Stephen is proposing. In my world of complementary therapies there are a whole raft of different professional associations etc and you join the one that appeals to you and offers what you want! There's clearly an appetite for cockapoo meets etc and it would be good to set up local groups to organise fun days, agility etc once you've worked your way through the process of poo- buying. A club could be hugely interesting and supportive.


----------



## colpa110

I am in two minds , on the one hand it would be very useful to have all the
information in one place - especially for a first time puppy/dog owner such
as myself as you are encountering pretty much all of the potential 'problems'
for the first time ( puppy biting , grooming, runny tum) etc..
On the other it may detract from people joining the forum and enjoying the sense of community it brings.Mmm need to think about this some more


----------



## JoJo

Jukee Doodles said:


> JoJo xx - Your blog is....YOU x
> Jukee Doodles' blog is US x
> 
> What we are talking about is very very different - something totally impartial and different to what we each do personally x
> Fallon was after a "Standard" !
> This forum IS fun with real owners and real info - and would totally reman so !
> There are not two clubs live - at the moment there is not even one !!!- I was interested in seeing what info could; would and should be available if one was to be set-up - I was asking everyone.
> 
> Stephen xx


Morning 

Please don't think I am being offish ... you should know by now, that is not me.

I really don't know what a cockapoo club could offer to be honest ... a club in my mind would be either a breed standard type format which I don’t think many people wanted, or if the club was heading in the direction of a cockapoo community, I think it is already available here on ILMC, so I am just trying to understand what it would provide to cockapoo owners like me.... 

If it is just a case of gathering information and putting it somewhere easily accessible why not add a section to ILMC forum, which I think Sarah and Mandy may have mentioned (sorry if I got that wrong!)

I am just trying to understand what it would offer and how it could be good for members ... also I recall when a club was mentioned previously there was some tension as Sarah was already in the process of doing this, so do you really think there is a need for two clubs? Also a good cockapoo club would include all large breeders working together on it surely... rather than each breeder doing their own club, as I personally would not be happy to take sides.

So maybe a section on this forum would be better for a community feel and then anyone can get involved, also it wouldn’t be run by any one breeder, so it would welcome each and everyone... I Love My Cockapoo Club.

I like the idea of an I Love My Cockapoo Club much better... we are all on here and signed up already  .. just an idea


----------



## M&M's mummy

colpa110 said:


> I am in two minds , on the one hand it would be very useful to have all the
> information in one place - especially for a first time puppy/dog owner such
> as myself as you are encountering pretty much all of the potential 'problems'
> for the first time ( puppy biting , grooming, runny tum) etc..
> On the other it may detract from people joining the forum and enjoying the sense of community it brings.Mmm need to think about this some more


The idea I hope was to have an independent stand alone breed club that was not affiliated to any forum and having it's own website.

For example now I am talking about the "best " breeders here but it would be good for them to have a base to share ideas.

New studies on dogs and breeding come about all the time would be a good place for these to be discussed by breeders and interested owners with the aim to always be continually updating your own knowledge and providing the best quality dogs and breeding practices.


Puppy farmers and BYB's wouldn't give two hoots about it- but the more info and education we can give to the public to help them choose the best breeder and pups etc...then that will go some way to deter people from using them and that IMO is a good thing.


----------



## JoJo

I agree I with that comment .. the best breeders would all want to be involved .. me included .. even if I only have one litter .. I want the produce the best quality pups possible ... I know other hobby breeders who feel the same on this ... I am sure MandyM and Wendy Wbee would join up too and be involved in great breeding practice .. but I am not sure that is what this club is about ???


----------



## mandym

JoJo said:


> Morning
> 
> Please don't think I am being offish ... you should know by now, that is not me.
> 
> I really don't know what a cockapoo club could offer to be honest ... a club in my mind would be either a breed standard type format which I don’t think many people wanted, or if the club was heading in the direction of a cockapoo community, I think it is already available here on ILMC, so I am just trying to understand what it would provide to cockapoo owners like me....
> 
> If it is just a case of gathering information and putting it somewhere easily accessible why not add a section to ILMC forum, which I think Sarah and Mandy may have mentioned (sorry if I got that wrong!)
> 
> I am just trying to understand what it would offer and how it could be good for members ... also I recall when a club was mentioned previously there was some tension as Sarah was already in the process of doing this, so do you really think there is a need for two clubs? Also a good cockapoo club would include all large breeders working together on it surely... rather than each breeder doing their own club, as I personally would not be happy to take sides.
> 
> So maybe a section on this forum would be better for a community feel and then anyone can get involved, also it wouldn’t be run by any one breeder, so it would welcome each and everyone... I Love My Cockapoo Club.
> 
> I like the idea of an I Love My Cockapoo Club much better... we are all on here and signed up already  .. just an idea


This is exactly what i wanted to say pretty much word for word,ok i understand that the other club sarah is starting mentioned a breed standard which most people were against but she hadnt even set it up yet and was just asking opinions,i have to be honest and say if i came on here all excited and mentioning a club i was setting up and someone else went ahead and did one before me id be very upset,i dont think its fair.Its a nice little community on her( most of the time) and dont understand the need of a club although the one sarah mentioned ith similar star rated breeders systems( like the american one) is a great idea for breeders and people looking for a cockapoo,sorry but this is just my opinion xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy

The problem with having a breed club would be who would run it and how it would be run.

You would need backing from a wide variety of sources otherwise it would have no credibility and just become a breeders website and a lot of cockapoo breeders already have their own sites.


----------



## MillieDog

Stephen are planning to put the club on the web yourself. 

It seems you have given it a lot of sensible thought and may even have on partially prepared. If so, be brave and upload it. I would be very keen to see a protype of how you think it will look.

I've just done a quick goggle search based on a labrador. Guess what, there are forums, clubs and kennel clubs relating to them. Basically, there is room for everyone.

I do think the club if done well, (and your thoughts so far do seem very organised and well put together), will be a welcome addition to the Cockapoo. I don't honestly think it will take away from ILMC, which is a friendly chat forum and it should still be able to hold its own.

Good luck, I hope it works


----------



## Happyad

Whoever wrote the thread
You've got to start it and see who follows. 
Is right!
You will never please all as views are personal to each of us. 
To confirm;
A club to provide good general cockapoo info, without the the need to drill through several threads to get it. 
A club which sets no breed standards but shows what cockapoo looks like ( depending on mix ) and stats provided by all on sizes etc
A club which provides all dog info flyball, training, breeders in your area. ( which some sort of checks to get onto these lists)
It all sounds superb to me and think of all the new people we can educate early before incorrect puppy purchases are made!
Thus keeping IMLC as it is, which is a great forum. 
Info and advice from ilmc could be added to the club as time develops. 

The part which needs to follow this is that of the Australian mini labradoodle clubs " pedigree" which shows the genetic make up and relevant parent health tests for each new pup. Sort of make us future proof! Ready for the next stages which will be the f2,3,4 etc becoming more common, thus allowing to track wide and healthy gene pools of these future generations. 

I'm all for keeping it fun but the responsible side is where we put effort in now to make this the most successful and healthy breed that us people have created. 

Just my thoughts!
Brave man Stephen, taking on this thread and running the planned club. Lol
Adam


----------



## JoJo

Adam, you are like me (a one off / hobby breeder), planning to experience breeding from your girls and yes it is very very important that breeding is carried out correctly by any type of breeder ... a club would help this, I agree xx


----------



## curt3007

Go for it Stephen ! x


----------



## michaelwatson54

curt3007 said:


> Go for it Stephen ! x


I agree just do it Stephen those people who are with you will join with enthusiasm, those who are not wont bother. Nobody is being made to join anything they don't want to we all have a choice that's the good thing about today's society......to those who must not be named I say this, enjoy what your doing and good luck...enjoy your dogs...I for one will just come out and say it, I have been amazed at Stephen and Julia's commitment to everything they do, in their planning and preparation they leave no stone unturned so why would this venture be any different...so now you know my thoughts!! its quite clear on which side of the fence I'm sitting.... Michael


----------



## strof51

Stephen I think a general club would be a good idea, and to cover your list of topics a mammoth task. But it would end up a great source of information for Cockapoo owners.
Good luck with this project.


----------



## curt3007

michaelwatson54 said:


> I agree just do it Stephen those people who are with you will join with enthusiasm, those who are not wont bother. Nobody is being made to join anything they don't want to we all have a choice that's the good thing about today's society......to those who must not be named I say this, enjoy what your doing and good luck...enjoy your dogs...I for one will just come out and say it, I have been amazed at Stephen and Julia's commitment to everything they do, in their planning and preparation they leave no stone unturned so why would this venture be any different...so now you know my thoughts!! its quite clear on which side of the fence I'm sitting.... Michael


Couldn't have said it better myself. I know which one I would join and support and that's the whole point .. we all have own own choices


----------



## sarahjo

I think a club with all the possible answers to the many questions that prospective owners and owners have is a great idea. I spent hours like many others researching the Cockapoo so why not have all the information in one place?

Great idea Stephen, I will support it.


----------



## mandym

sarahjo said:


> I think a club with all the possible answers to the many questions that prospective owners and owners have is a great idea. I spent hours like many others researching the Cockapoo so why not have all the information in one place?
> 
> Great idea Stephen, I will support it.



i think its a great idea too,just that it as someone elses idea first,i dont even know them that well but it was only a few weeks ago she as on here announcing it and although there is room for more than one club perhaps let the other person who first suggested it have a chance to get hers up and running,it only seems fair xxx


----------



## Sezra

mandym said:


> i think its a great idea too,just that it as someone elses idea first,i dont even know them that well but it was only a few weeks ago she as on here announcing it and although there is room for more than one club perhaps let the other person who first suggested it have a chance to get hers up and running,it only seems fair xxx


I agree. A club is a great idea and I backed the idea when Sarah mentioned it. My concern is that it comes across that you (JD) didn't approve of having a club when mentioned before but now you are looking to set one up? I still think it would be better to work together. 

It is not about taking sides, so please let's not start any of that, it is about doing the right thing and I don't think that what you are trying to do is that different from Sarah. 

If you do go ahead with this I would also suggest you discuss it on the other Cockerpoo forums as this is something that should be open to discussion before being set up. I think you need to seek more views than just from the the members on here as we are only a very small group of people.

I hope I am not coming across as negative, it is not my intention, I have always felt this is a good idea but I very much want it to be independent and have some kind of committee to decide *everything*.

Anyway, off to eat my curry and drink some wine!


----------



## Dawny

hi stephen i cant see the harm in a club, it would of been useful when i was looking to buy my wispa. so i think just give it a go if it doesnt work out at least you know you tried!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

I do like the idea of a Cockapoo Club of Great Britain especially containing the list of areas suggested by Stephen on the first page of this thread. I don't like the idea of creating a breed standard for the reasons already mentioned in this thread.

I wonder if there might be opportunities within sections to review as an owner by way of a comment or score rating? For example, under the advice section for, say, crate training a new pup, there are various approaches out there. Methods could be suggested and owners could have the opportunity to review the method based on their own experience. I am strongly of the opinion that 'one size' does not fit all and that is based upon my own experience of dog ownership and teaching children! The review format could be by way of filling out an online form giving age of dog/cross/gender/size/even colour! followed by comment - a bit like an M&S shopping review! Who knows, the information given may then even be useful in discovering character traits of particular crosses or even colours? Just a thought....

Karen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Sezra said:


> I agree. A club is a great idea and I backed the idea when Sarah mentioned it. My concern is that it comes across that you (JD) didn't approve of having a club when mentioned before but now you are looking to set one up? I still think it would be better to work together.
> It is not about taking sides, so please let's not start any of that, it is about doing the right thing and I don't think that what you are trying to do is that different from Sarah.
> If you do go ahead with this I would also suggest you discuss it on the other Cockerpoo forums as this is something that should be open to discussion before being set up. I think you need to seek more views than just from the the members on here as we are only a very small group of people.
> I hope I am not coming across as negative, it is not my intention, I have always felt this is a good idea but I very much want it to be independent and have some kind of committee to decide *everything*.
> Anyway, off to eat my curry and drink some wine!



Hi Sezra,

I think you may have misunderstood me as I have never been against a club, I did however question the 'breed standard' being imposed on Cockapoo - please feel free to check back on the original thread / threads. 
I didn't back Sarah purely because of how she proposed it would be - I looked / I read / I heard - but I openly didn't support her views nor how she was approaching the idea of a club and tried to reason with the ethics behind her actions, as she was creating it solo behind closed doors. Now I don't wish to interfere with her actions nor cause her any issue with what she is undertaking.
There had been banter about a club for a while - so we looked into it too.

I operate a totally open business and hide nothing nor hide behind anything - so with such an ethic I thought WOW we could set something up - however I know as a breeder this could be potentially frowned upon - so unlike Sarah - I have openly asked what would be wanted / expected from such a club - and look forward to more open feedback as time goes on. 
Things only came to a head when Sarah was supposedly tipped-off that we had actually headed a blog spot called "The Cockapoo Club of GB" which was and still is "under construction".

With some posts on here - it is not often "what is said" - it is "how it is said".

There is room for many breeders and there is room for several forums (we are only on one !) and as such there is room for more than one embryonic club......so if I choose to start one and openly ask for constructive input - then why can't I do just that ? Where and Why is there such a prevent any "competition" or have a feeling of "please sir - she said it first !" ??? In a democratic society we all have equal rights to do what we believe is correct.

I thought a single club with a broad spectrum of views and members covering the whole topic of "Cockapoo" would be great - but that does not appear to be feasible with the differing views at present - and so I am openly working on something - nothing is set in stone and no schedule is being implied.

If several differing spheres of ideas are set-up - and if over time they can be intergrated then that would be great - so we will have to see.

Personally I don't care if a club is set-up by Tom; Dick; Harry or even - 'Poo-ella De Ville - as long as it services the need of providing accurate - "information" as opposed to "instruction".

This is certainly not about taking sides - that is soooo "playground" - if several clubs are set-up then people will be presented with "choice" - that then is up to them to go where they please x

This thread is not to ask if I can do a club, it is to invite people to air their opinions if they wish. You have aired yours, thank you. 

Stephen xx


PS: I would certainly respect input from someone such as yourself - your posts on the desire to do the right thing with regards to puppy purchase - then your purchase of Daisy and route that has taken as a result. Given your enthusiasm for posting the do's and don'ts on finding the ideal puppy - with hind-sight would you have taken a different tack with your purchase ?


----------



## Sezra

Obviously anyone could set up a club, no one is disputing that but for it to have value it would be better if it was not one of many. 

With regards to Daisy, I don't think my feelings are appropriate on this thread but no, I do not regret my purchase of Daisy or the route it has taken me down. I also wouldn't change my advice to prospective puppy purchasers on how to choose a breeder. Infact if anything after what happened to JoJo (sorry to bring it up JoJo  ) I now believe that both the bitches and the sires should be health tested before breeding. IMHO it is a small price to pay to help eradicate this disease in comaprison to how much is charged for a Cockapoo puppy.

My husband and I had always said we would take on a rescue dog oneday if we could find one that was fine with children and non moulting however these are few and far between. Ultimately we considered all non moulting dogs, and chose Cockapoos which ticked all of our boxes of an ideal family dog and were also gorgeous. Daisy is far from being a rescue however she tugged the right heart strings and ultimately I chose the dog and not the breeder. We knew she had issues with seperation and toileting before we got her and I sought advice from trainers and read what I could first. Nothing however, prepares you for a puppy that is distressed when you are not with it, especially when half of the advice given doesn't actually work. 

My post was not aimed at finding the ideal dog but to help people choose a breeder that would hopefully result in a happy healthy puppy that had been bred ethically. Without discussing breeders on an open forum which would not be appropriate I will just leave it that my heart ruled my head in the case of Daisy, but we completely adore her and I do not have an ounce of regret that she is now in our lives.


----------



## M&M's mummy

With regards to Stephen' s P.S

I think many owners have learned and would do things differently when choosing a puppy.

I have certainly learned more as I have go on and the more knowledgeable one becomes on health tests, genetics and breeding etc... the more one demands from ones breeder and also we can cut through the BS spouted by some.


And as for Sarahs choice- I know what research she did when looking for breeders etc as I was partly involved in the process. I know she had some on her list but after consideration although they may have looked reputable sadly they were not.

So I think she used that experience and info from others to formulate her puppy buying tips.


----------



## JoJo

Sarah I would love to know who made it onto your short list ... interrogation cockapoo breeder ha ha ha ... I am half joking but would love to know ... noisy ...

But seriously I do know how hard it is to find a good breeder, believe me it isn’t easy ... and especially when you know what you want  you were lucky getting Daisy, saved you some stress xx


----------



## lady amanda

there are 3 "clubs" for America/north America.
The links are here:
http://www.cockapoos.com/
That is the North American Cockapoo registry
http://www.cockapooclub.com/
cockapoo club of America
http://www.americancockapooclub.com/
American Cockapoo Club 


Since Cockapoos have not become a breed...and from what I read...can not be a breed untill they have reached F7...what is the real purpose of a club ( and I am not trying to get down on anyone, or ruffle any fur, I am just trying to understand) if it is for information purposes, then why call it a club?? if it is for a place where people can find reputable breeders....then shouldn't someone who isn't a breeder/related to a breeder/was a breeder or has ins with a breeder run the club so that it is impartially opinionated??

I am just curious as obviously I am in Canada and wouldnt qualify to be a member of a Great Britain club. I am just not sure what the purpose of such a club would be??


----------



## Lulu-belle

Interesting thread.

Has anyone done anymore of the idea of a cockapooclub of GB ?


----------



## Lulu-belle

fallon said:


> Uk club is in progress. Xxx


Great  Will it be available online soon? and do you know who is running it?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Shall look forward to seeing it xx


----------



## francesjl

I think some sort of club full of relevant info such as Stephen outlined would be a good idea . I agree that questions are answered on here from owners/ breeders of cockapoo's , BUT he's right, often things go off at a tangent and sometimes you can spend a lot of time looking for stuff !
I'm sure I'm guilty of waffle 
This forum is fun and we can all choose who we speak to, or even PM, a club would surely be the same - look if you want to !
Go for it Stephen !


----------



## Lulu-belle

Is it Stephen who will be running it then?


----------



## doodlebug

I dont know if i'm allowed to have my say?, I don't even own a Cockapoo as yet, but the most important thing about any breed club to me is promoting ethical breeding practises, the last club I was a member of was the Hungarian Vizsla society, Ive copied a some of the rules to show the sort of thing members of breed clubs are expected to adhere to. 

I want to be able to find an ethical breeder and I want breeding dogs protected from exploitation, I think a breed club with a strong code of ethics is they way forward.



15.Members will consider the welfare of their dogs and the benefit to the Breed above any personal gain or profit.


16.Members will only Breed from Vizslas that are of sound temperament, physically sound and free of known hereditary diseases, which show natural ability and conform to the Breed Standard as published by the Kennel Club.


17.Members using their dog at stud: ..1.Will not allow their dog to serve bitches of less than 2 years old or bitches that will whelp after their 8th birthday.
2.Will not allow their dog to be used at stud until it is 18 months of age.
3.Will hip score their stud dog, obtaining and assessing the results PRIOR to mating. (Scores that are high by breed standards or disproportionate in score from hip to hip should be discounted from breeding.)
4.Will ensure that bitches to be covered meet the Breed Standard and this Code of Best Practice.
5.Will not allow their stud dog to be used more than three times in its first year of use, until the health and quality of its progeny is proven.



18.Members will not allow their bitches: 1.To be mated before their 2nd birthday or to whelp after their 8th birthday.
2.To whelp more than once in any 12 months.
3.To have more than 3 litters in her lifetime.

Members breeding from their bitches: 1.Will hip score their bitches obtaining and assessing the results PRIOR to mating. (Scores that are high by breed standards or disproportionate in score from hip to hip should be discounted from breeding.)
2.Will ensure that their chosen stud dog meets the Breed Standard and this Code of Best Practice.



20.Members will be fair, open and honest with buyers and prospective purchasers, and will NOT misrepresent themselves or their stock, or the stud dog. Buyers will be encouraged to present their puppy/dog to their veterinary surgeon within 3 working days of purchase. Should a veterinarian at such an examination advise that the dog is not in good health, the purchaser should authorise their veterinarian to confirm the diagnosis with the breeder. Members will verify this opinion and if asked, take back the dog and refund the purchase price, or agree to a mutually acceptable compromise.


21.Beyond the 3-day warranty, Members will be encouraged to take responsibility for any progeny bred by them, or supplied by them, which finds itself in need of re-homing. Members will be expected to assist in finding a solution before recourse to any breed rescue or welfare organisation.
Breach of these provisions may result in expulsion from Society membership, and/or disciplinary action by the Kennel Club and/or reporting to the relevant authorities for legal action, as appropriate


----------



## Jon Buoy

*I'm in!*

As a newcomer to the world of all things Cockapoo, I was surprised that no club existed. Searching google resulted in a number of breeder's websites, all extolling the virtues of their puppies and cockapoos in general, but who to believe? I read horror stories of bad breeders, but would I be able to spot them?

I eventually found this forum and have enjoyed reading the highs and lows of owning a cockapoo, reading the advice given and looking at the photos. All great, but with the exception of a few "Sticky" threads, I had to go looking for certain bits of information and even then it's difficult to know who's right, when opinions differ.

I would be all in favour of a Cockapoo Club, and can see the many benefits, however experience of other "Owners Clubs" makes me realise that there are many pitfalls too! 

Obviously there are some who would have a commercial interest in the club and therefore this would have to be carefully managed. For a club to succeed it would need the support of all reputable breeders and other businesses. I have met Stephen and Julia at Jukee Doodles and do not doubt their integrity and their motivations for raising this subject, but there may be others who do not share my view. I would like to think that anyone with a commercial interest would be able to work together in a positive way and I hope that I'm not too naive in this thought.

Care would also need to be taken that any advice given would have to be provided by a recognised authority on the subject and that a balanced opinion is given - for instance regarding the merits of the show cocker versus working cocker as a parent. I believe that this may be easier said than done!

As a newbie I would like to see a central point for information and impartial advice including:

Newsletter, reporting on past events, experiences from Cockapoo owners etc 
Lists of breeders / pups for sale 
What to look for in a breeder and a code of ethics
What essential equipment will a new owner need
Possible Health issues and prevention tips
Photo Gallery
Inclusion of the ILMC Forum
Diary of forthcoming events and meets
Directory of suppliers, vets, puppy training, groomers etc, allowing feedback and ratings from other members
Links to owner's blogs and other sites of interest
I realise that setting up a club takes co-operation from many people and so would like to offer my help if required. I have experience of setting up and running other websites (although as a "hobby" not professionally) and could assist with this if required. I am confident that revenue from advertising could offset any start-up costs. I would also be willing to contribute my experiences as a new owner which may (or may not) help other prospective owners.

Until then, I'll keep reading through the posts on here to find out more and look forward to the day when I can offer some advice to those in the position I am in now.

Jon


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Jon Buoy said:


> As a newcomer to the world of all things Cockapoo, I was surprised that no club existed. Searching google resulted in a number of breeder's websites, all extolling the virtues of their puppies and cockapoos in general, but who to believe? I read horror stories of bad breeders, but would I be able to spot them?
> 
> I eventually found this forum and have enjoyed reading the highs and lows of owning a cockapoo, reading the advice given and looking at the photos. All great, but with the exception of a few "Sticky" threads, I had to go looking for certain bits of information and even then it's difficult to know who's right, when opinions differ.
> 
> I would be all in favour of a Cockapoo Club, and can see the many benefits, however experience of other "Owners Clubs" makes me realise that there are many pitfalls too!
> 
> Obviously there are some who would have a commercial interest in the club and therefore this would have to be carefully managed. For a club to succeed it would need the support of all reputable breeders and other businesses. I have met Stephen and Julia at Jukee Doodles and do not doubt their integrity and their motivations for raising this subject, but there may be others who do not share my view. I would like to think that anyone with a commercial interest would be able to work together in a positive way and I hope that I'm not too naive in this thought.
> 
> Care would also need to be taken that any advice given would have to be provided by a recognised authority on the subject and that a balanced opinion is given - for instance regarding the merits of the show cocker versus working cocker as a parent. I believe that this may be easier said than done!
> 
> As a newbie I would like to see a central point for information and impartial advice including:
> 
> Newsletter, reporting on past events, experiences from Cockapoo owners etc
> Lists of breeders / pups for sale
> What to look for in a breeder and a code of ethics
> What essential equipment will a new owner need
> Possible Health issues and prevention tips
> Photo Gallery
> Inclusion of the ILMC Forum
> Diary of forthcoming events and meets
> Directory of suppliers, vets, puppy training, groomers etc, allowing feedback and ratings from other members
> Links to owner's blogs and other sites of interest
> I realise that setting up a club takes co-operation from many people and so would like to offer my help if required. I have experience of setting up and running other websites (although as a "hobby" not professionally) and could assist with this if required. I am confident that revenue from advertising could offset any start-up costs. I would also be willing to contribute my experiences as a new owner which may (or may not) help other prospective owners.
> 
> Until then, I'll keep reading through the posts on here to find out more and look forward to the day when I can offer some advice to those in the position I am in now.
> 
> Jon


The CCGB club is at the draft stage and is currently being worked on by a team of Cockapoo enthusiasts, owners and breeders. I have pm'd you details about becoming part of that development team. :welcome: J


----------



## colpa110

I'm really excited about the pending launch of the CCGB and would
like to thank Stephen,Julia and the rest of the development team for
investing so much time and effort in putting it together. I'm sure it will prove
to be a great source of information for potential owners/owners/breeders and consequently help the breed itself!


----------



## Pepster

Sounds good to me! There is plenty of room for 2 sites. They sound as though they will offer some different information. 
I often trawl the Internet for answers to questions, view several sites and take the info I need from each of them. When looking for my puppy I ended up looking for characteristics and temperament for Cockers and then Poodles and drawing my own conclusions of what a mix would be like so A specific Cockapoo site would have been useful. Also as has already been said, although the info on here is fab it take a bit of finding answers to specific questions without actually registering and asking the questions. The search function is good but sometimes a lot of time has to be spent trawling past posts to only not really find what you are looking for.

I think a more formal site with info sheets, training advice specific to cockapoos, health info, events, news etc would be useful, but ILMC also has it's place as an informal, fun, chat, advice from general owners, dog lovers and experts.
The more information out there the better


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I also like the idea of this club 
I think it sounds very helpful to owners & potential owners.
I'm not sure obviously how it is getting on atm or if I could help in anyway, but if i'm needed/wanted to help in anyway, just say 
Good luck with the site


----------



## Lilies

Like your ideas etc Stephen... Just concerned though that if you list breeders how do you know/ find out if they breed as ethically as you do? 
Perhaps a club as a fount of all knowledge cockapoo, then people can find breeders themselves using all the guidance given only the club?


----------



## Fifi

As a new cockapoo owner I would have found it very useful to have a single/few sites to find out before buying a pup. I learnt loads from ILMC but after I had made my selection not before.

So please go ahead


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I also like the idea of this club
> I think it sounds very helpful to owners & potential owners.
> I'm not sure obviously how it is getting on atm or if I could help in anyway, but if i'm needed/wanted to help in anyway, just say
> Good luck with the site





Lilies said:


> Like your ideas etc Stephen... Just concerned though that if you list breeders how do you know/ find out if they breed as ethically as you do?
> Perhaps a club as a fount of all knowledge cockapoo, then people can find breeders themselves using all the guidance given only the club?


Thank you girls it's great to hear your thoughts, we are working on fresh and very practical ideas to ensure breeders are accountable for their ethics before being accepted as members. We really look forward to your comments and input as soon as we have a workable structure to show you. 
J xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I look forward to seeing it come together  x


----------



## M&M's mummy

Jon Buoy said:


> As a newcomer to the world of all things Cockapoo, I was surprised that no club existed. Searching google resulted in a number of breeder's websites, all extolling the virtues of their puppies and cockapoos in general, but who to believe? I read horror stories of bad breeders, but would I be able to spot them?
> 
> I eventually found this forum and have enjoyed reading the highs and lows of owning a cockapoo, reading the advice given and looking at the photos. All great, but with the exception of a few "Sticky" threads, I had to go looking for certain bits of information and even then it's difficult to know who's right, when opinions differ.
> 
> I would be all in favour of a Cockapoo Club, and can see the many benefits, however experience of other "Owners Clubs" makes me realise that there are many pitfalls too!
> 
> Obviously there are some who would have a commercial interest in the club and therefore this would have to be carefully managed. For a club to succeed it would need the support of all reputable breeders and other businesses. I have met Stephen and Julia at Jukee Doodles and do not doubt their integrity and their motivations for raising this subject, but there may be others who do not share my view. I would like to think that anyone with a commercial interest would be able to work together in a positive way and I hope that I'm not too naive in this thought.
> 
> Care would also need to be taken that any advice given would have to be provided by a recognised authority on the subject and that a balanced opinion is given - for instance regarding the merits of the show cocker versus working cocker as a parent. I believe that this may be easier said than done!
> 
> As a newbie I would like to see a central point for information and impartial advice including:
> 
> Newsletter, reporting on past events, experiences from Cockapoo owners etc
> Lists of breeders / pups for sale
> What to look for in a breeder and a code of ethics
> What essential equipment will a new owner need
> Possible Health issues and prevention tips
> Photo Gallery
> Inclusion of the ILMC Forum
> Diary of forthcoming events and meets
> Directory of suppliers, vets, puppy training, groomers etc, allowing feedback and ratings from other members
> Links to owner's blogs and other sites of interest
> I realise that setting up a club takes co-operation from many people and so would like to offer my help if required. I have experience of setting up and running other websites (although as a "hobby" not professionally) and could assist with this if required. I am confident that revenue from advertising could offset any start-up costs. I would also be willing to contribute my experiences as a new owner which may (or may not) help other prospective owners.
> 
> Until then, I'll keep reading through the posts on here to find out more and look forward to the day when I can offer some advice to those in the position I am in now.
> 
> Jon



What a nice helpful man 

I take it your the Jon who is a follower on the Jukeedoodles website and has Oak tree web design?

Hopefully means you are a computer buff he he  which may come in handy on here when we have new members who get stuck posting pictures etc....


----------



## Kirsty

Jukee Doodles said:


> We also thought that ILMC would allow everyone access to all the info they would ever need or require - though at the end of the day this is just a "forum" (a very good one at that) - but it is a group of threads that either get commented on or not - and some go off on tangents and some just fizzle out - and you may also note the frequency of some questions on the same topic. It is a "discussion" site - rarely do people trawl through to glean info.
> 
> A Club would allow the breed to evolve more and would certainly give it a little more credence - no longer is the Cockapoo a small select breed only stumbled across by accident - it is becoming widely admired and desired and many many people (house pets; hobby breeders and professional) are looking to jump on the band wagon. Lots of people are doing the research and equally lots are not. A club would be a focal point of a one-stop-shop for informative reliable information.
> 
> The forum is like a piece of string - it gets longer and not many people keep older threads going for long.
> 
> A club would be more constructed - there would be separate "constants" for things such as:
> 
> Fly-ball
> Agility
> PAT Dogs
> Meets
> Events
> Photos
> Advise and Information
> Grooming
> Health tests
> Vet's Corner
> Food and Nutrition
> Competitions
> Breeding
> New products/offers
> 
> There would be a chance of developing an conclusive overview of all the variables - a gallery; size-chart; colour-chart; temperament and characteristics for EACH of the options:
> A page on American / Toy crosses - a page on English Show and Working / Miniature etc etc and also actual info on whether having "Mum" as the Cocker or the Poodle has an affect.
> 
> I may be wrong but I would suspect 99.9% of people arriving at "Cockapoo" are looking for an F1 - but there are so many other "F" variables - so to actively track them and the results would also be valuable to the long-term breed life of Cockapoo.
> 
> Instead of a "post" that says "my dogs' got the runs" - there would a page that outlined the potential scenarios where a runny bum may occur and suggestions on dealing with it.
> 
> There could even be an area for people who are thinking about breeding - where all the pros and cons could be aired (and no it is not as simple as introducing a Cocker to a Poodle - not if you want to be considered as responsible).
> 
> Given that some breeders do operate behind "closed doors" - it would allow people a real overview of who does what and how.
> Anyone who really does care and really does want to promote their own breeding ethics would be welcomed. This forum can give that - but you would be amazed how breeders can sign-on under several different user-names and "big-up" themselves !!!
> 
> A club or clubs will come about - we just wanted to ask people what they would want from one.
> 
> I suppose that I personally see a need and a use for such a club but I suppose that I didn't want to go off and start to set one up without at least asking what people thought - and I actually care about what people think x
> 
> Stephen x


Hi Stephen

Cara is our first Cockapoo and when I was doing my research I found it quite a challenge understanding everything until I came across your website. I found some breeders/pups for sale in travelling distance from where we live that made me say "I don't think so".

Yes they are a cross breed, some unkind people would call them mongrels but what you are trying to do is build on a foundation of love for a great dog. There are so many cruelty cases out there even in this day and age so having some standards to protect an animal I am all for.

I love the little girl we got from you and my hubby who has always been surrounded by GSDs is ...well... besotted. For that matter so are lots of people who get in our local village pub on a Friday evening.

I am sure any future cockapoo owner would welcome a site like this, I know I will, I like the idea of keeping in touch with litter mates too.

Go for it. If your doubts inhibit you from acting doubt your doubts and trust your dreams.

Kirsty, Derek & Cara xxx


----------



## Jon Buoy

M&M's mummy said:


> What a nice helpful man
> 
> I take it your the Jon who is a follower on the Jukeedoodles website and has Oak tree web design?
> 
> Hopefully means you are a computer buff he he  which may come in handy on here when we have new members who get stuck posting pictures etc....


:embarrassed: Yes that's me. Happy to help if I can
Jon


----------



## JoJo

Lots of talk on all forums about clubs at the moment ... I have been away and I am still catching up ... 

For any club to work it needs full support and membership from all uk cockapoo breeders to join .. will the clubs UK or GB get this type of support?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

JoJo said:


> Lots of talk on all forums about clubs at the moment ... I have been away and I am still catching up ...
> 
> For any club to work it needs full support and membership from all uk cockapoo breeders to join .. will the clubs UK or GB get this type of support?


For a club to work it has to have a thriving membership with each individual actually being provided something by the club; whether it be information, news, friendship, advertising, registration certificates, Product and services reviews, code of ethics, members blog, testimonials, advise: types, training, care, feeding, actiivities, meets. The CCGB is going to provide that to Enthusiasts and Owners free of charge.

As for the breeders they will want to see how signing up to a scheme, for a fee, that has mandatory health testing and an inspector visiting as a part of the membership requirements, will actually benefit themselves. It will take some time for it to become apparent that the puppies that can be registered are bred by approved breeder members and are the ones that have registration/pedigree papers. These papers are a 'seal of quality' as they can only be gained from member breeders that health test their breeding dogs and have breeding facilities that provide great animal welfare. The buyer will vote will their wallets as given the choice of a registered or non-registered puppy they will decide which one has the edge when it comes to purchasing.
Also once an approved breeder member then they will have www platform on which to advertise puppies/dogs for sale, dogs at stud and a link to their own website.

The CCGB is being developed by a team of 18 people that are also members of this forum, as we speak. We are aiming to have the core development done within the next four weeks ..... so watch this space for your very own members club.

Julia x


----------



## mandym

Can i ask who the team of 18 are?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

mandym said:


> Can i ask who the team of 18 are?


If the individuals in the team wish to disclose who they are on this forum then that has to be their decision ....... not ours. Julia x


----------



## mandym

why would anyone not want to say who they were? so come on guys who will all be helping with this club?just interested thats all x


----------



## ali-s.j.

I'm proud to say I'm helping roud: I'm not experienced I know, but between us all we have a lifetime of experience, and a shared passion for Cockapoos of all sizes, colours and varieties. By pooling our extensive resources we should be able to produce an information bank that covers different opinions, and offers informed choice to would be owners and ongoing information for all owners.


----------



## wellerfeller

As you know I have pm'd you Mandy.

Julia, as Mandy is a breeder should she not be invited to have an input in the club? Its the breeders we need after all. Think it would be a great idea to get as many breeders as possible involved in the start of the club.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

wellerfeller said:


> As you know I have pm'd you Mandy.
> 
> Julia, as Mandy is a breeder should she not be invited to have an input in the club? Its the breeders we need after all. Think it would be a great idea to get as many breeders as possible involved in the start of the club.


As we said from the first communications Karen, if you have someone that you really respect and and would value as part of this initial development team then by all means propose them and we will invite them formally. 

J x


----------



## Jedicrazy

I'm helping this club because it fits what I need and want as an owner and think it woud be great if more breeders (hobby or larger) are involved. I want a club that DOES make health testing a mandatory part of it's breeder membership as this is far more important to me than a breeding standard. My own pup has health issues so health is top on my agenda. 

By the way, I questioned JD on how this club could be impartial and not be bias towards their own business and practices and I'm more than satisfied with the answers I got. This club is for everyone; enthusiasts, owners and breeders. There's no reason why it can't co-exist alongside ILMC and the other UK club that Sarah is promoting (which seems to be more for breeders??). There is no competition, just different needs for different people. People can be choose to be members of one club or both, as long as they meet the individual club membership requirements. 

:ilmc:


----------



## michaelwatson54

*On the Team*

Hi Everyone

Proud to say I am one of the Team

Mick


----------



## Guest

Im in  julie x


----------



## EG1

And me.  x


----------



## Mogdog

Me too.  x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

.....and me!


----------



## strof51

I'm proud to say that I'm part of the team.

The club is being setup with all the values that I think are important, so I had no hesitation in agreeing to be be part of the team.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Dave and I are part of the team too and extremely excited with the way it is evolving. It is everything we would have loved to have access to when first researching buying a Cockapoo, and we know it'll be an invaluable tool for all existing owners too


----------



## MillieDog

Ah, now I feel left out 

Onlyh joking, I think you will all do a fabulous job and am looking foward to seeing the web site when its up and running. I just hope you get a really strong listing, as the best web site in the world is no good if no one can find it !

Any idea of when you're going to go live.


----------



## Rufini

Me and Vincent can be groupies 

Looking forward to seeing what is produced


----------



## Dylansmum

My "and me" posting disappeared! Just goes to show that I am rubbish at techie stuff and will probably be very little help


----------



## ali-s.j.

Dylansmum said:


> My "and me" posting disappeared! Just goes to show that I am rubbish at techie stuff and will probably be very little help


I couldn't even get back on the site the 2nd time I tried....


----------



## Guest

mandym said:


> Sorry dont normally argue on forums but what do you mean by it wont stop HOBBY breeders doing health tests,i for one am a hobby breeder and religiously eye test my dogs yearly,essex cockapoos is another excellent hobby breeder who eye tests her girls yearly too and jojo has already optigen tested her dogs,please when making a statement like this say BREEDERS and not hobby breeders,there are good and bad in both hobby breeders and breeders who breed on a larger scale,i am passionate about my dogs but choose to be a hobby breeder simply because i couldnt part with my girls when they retire,thats all.As for the cockapoo club,it as origianlly brought up by another member who im sure was in the middle of setting up a club so im a bit confused as to why we need another? xxx


Hi to all i would like to say that when sarah (fallon) enquired with the american club about setting up a smilar club in the uk she did it all in good faith , then another person popped up and said they had started a gb club ! well i think that is fine cant we make the two clubs work and be benificial to us in the uk the gb club sounds like it will be fun and lots of activities going on ... great the uk club will help breeders (i no it has had a few hiccups) but sarah is trying hard to sort it telling dave what we require , and the thing i like about uk club is we will be able to give authentic registrations with our puppies , no one is going to tell us exactly what our cockapoos need to look like we all know that, but we must breed happy healthy puppies for future generations of cockapoo owners ...and it will be taking us furthur down the route of responsible breeders especially for the 2nd and 3rd generations of cockapoos hope this sounds honest and fair... janice


----------



## Sezra

If both clubs are having a register that will make things very confusing. Surely we just need one central place where ALL Cockapoos can be registered not some half way house where people have to check two registers to try and find out who their dog is related to? Surely this is the one area where the clubs could unite?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

romeo said:


> Hi to all i would like to say that when sarah (fallon) enquired with the american club about setting up a smilar club in the uk she did it all in good faith , then another person popped up and said they had started a gb club ! well i think that is fine cant we make the two clubs work and be benificial to us in the uk the gb club sounds like it will be fun and lots of activities going on ... great the uk club will help breeders (i no it has had a few hiccups) but sarah is trying hard to sort it telling dave what we require , and the thing i like about uk club is we will be able to give authentic registrations with our puppies , no one is going to tell us exactly what our cockapoos need to look like we all know that, but we must breed happy healthy puppies for future generations of cockapoo owners ...and it will be taking us furthur down the route of responsible breeders especially for the 2nd and 3rd generations of cockapoos hope this sounds honest and fair... janice



We mentioned and registered domain names some time back - so do not feel as if we "popped up" with a Club as competition to Sarah's Anglo-American site.

We actually asked everyone what they wanted from such a Club following Sarah's passion for imposing a "Breed Standard" and are now working with a team of active ILMC members.

We are aware that we are breeders and we are aware that people will question how we can keep "JD" impartial from actively being involved with such a Club - and have been asked the very question within Team GB which we feel we have answered fully.

Yes we are working on a fun and friendly site - but it must have a large degree of ever evolving -factual; honest; fair; open and real Cockapoo content.

We love ILMC and we hope to compliment it - but the GB club will be a static site where all the hard facts are shown. It can only be to the benefit of "Cockapoo" in this Country.

We are looking to make certain health tests mandatory for "Breeder Membership" to be granted.
We have already developed an authentic registration / pedigree certificate that will be issued to all puppies registered with the Club - drawn from a databased that has the facility to store the extensive information of every dog in the system.
We will be looking for ALL breeders (whether - one-off/ casual/ Hobby OR Professional) to sign-up to a full "Code of Ethics" before they will be allowed to join; promote and advertise on the Club.
ALL Breeders will need to be willing; able; open and expected to accept an official inspector to validate the information that they propose in their application form.

We believe that this will evolve into a fully traceable and trackable document scheme to protect dogs; puppies and the on-going welfare of Cockapoo.



From previous threads it was apparent there maybe two opposing schools of thought on how a club in this Country should perform. The create one Club in amongst that conflict would never happen due to the degree of opposing energies.

Lets see both Clubs up and running - and then explore the possibilities of working together or more.....

Stephen xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Sezra said:


> If both clubs are having a register that will make things very confusing. Surely we just need one central place where ALL Cockapoos can be registered not some half way house where people have to check two registers to try and find out who their dog is related to? Surely this is the one area where the clubs could unite?


It was the following post that made us decide to activate the CCGB as the UK club with a register 'on-hold' seemed to have very little use for the Cockapoo world. J x



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JoJo
> I undertstand your point, my article was all about health testing for breeding cockapoos, and as you know I have offered to do articles for anyone requiring info ...
> 
> I think Shirley and Sarah were talking about doing a register too but not sure where they are with their plans.
> 
> I am happy to support anything that supports good health testing. xxx
> 
> Originally Posted by M&M's Mummy
> We put the register on hold for the time being and was working on something else- well I have been glued to my computer typing up stuff for the last few days and thinking ( my brain is burning) but it's all gone a bit pete tong at mo so who knows


----------



## M&M's mummy

I can't see how our posts suddenly made you want to "activate" your club when you had already announced you were doing a blog and wanting certain members on here input for the club 

The registry idea has always been our aim for not just cockapoos but for crossbreeds and it is something we have discussed numerous times on other forums.

Both Sarah and I realise that it would not be feasible for us to do a registry at this stage but would consider in the future IF there was not a valid and respected one established before that.

If a registry does get started then we would happily support it IF it met our own personal code of ethics which both Sarah and I have high standards.

I am only talking about the REGISTRY aspect here- what people do about their clubs is their own business.......


----------



## Guest

tell you what you carry on jukeedoodles been as you have so much free time on your hands , we will leave it all to you as you are so in control , this reminds me of the pied piper ? been reading another well known cockapoo forum and they feel you have taken over ILOVEMYCOCKAPOO i rest my case p.s. yes i am straight and blunt in what i say and if you dont like it DONT READ IT JD ..... I have tried to see both sides but no you think you are better .... and you arnt jd we are all equal....


----------



## Sezra

Jukee Doodles said:


> It was the following post that made us decide to activate the CCGB as the UK club with a register 'on-hold' seemed to have very little use for the Cockapoo world. J x


Bit confused by your comment Julia? You had announced the club a while ago and the also on the 23rd, several posts before the one you have quoted above, you had said that it was all happening and you welcomed contributions from people. I am not following your logic here but maybe I am being a bit dim?  Are you talking about the club going live (which you had already mentioned was happening??)or the register?


----------



## M&M's mummy

romeo said:


> tell you what you carry on jukeedoodles been as you have so much free time on your hands , we will leave it all to you as you are so in control , this reminds me of the pied piper ? been reading another well known cockapoo forum and they feel you have taken over ILOVEMYCOCKAPOO i rest my case p.s. yes i am straight and blunt in what i say and if you dont like it DONT READ IT JD ..... I have tried to see both sides but no you think you are better .... and you arnt jd we are all equal....


 Ha ha you do make me laugh with your bluntness at least you know where we stand with you Janice!!!

I'm very direct too- must be my Essex/East end roots and now married to a Yorkshire man so can't get more direct than that!!!! 

I have made many a boss quiver!!!


----------



## wellerfeller

romeo said:


> tell you what you carry on jukeedoodles been as you have so much free time on your hands , we will leave it all to you as you are so in control , this reminds me of the pied piper ? been reading another well known cockapoo forum and they feel you have taken over ILOVEMYCOCKAPOO i rest my case p.s. yes i am straight and blunt in what i say and if you dont like it DONT READ IT JD ..... I have tried to see both sides but no you think you are better .... and you arnt jd we are all equal....


Janice not all of us that have been asked to be involved in the GB club are involved with JD in any way and wish for a club to be totally impartial about breeders as long as they are good with high standards and health testing.

I am no more for JD than I am for Jandaz or any other breeder, what I am hoping for is a club that raises the standards of breeding, full stop!!
There are many good breeders out there but also a lot of bad, as a lover of the cockapoo I want a proper breeding registry/club where all breeders involved and puppies procuced are accounted for and fully traceable.

Somewhere, new and prospective owners can come to and know they will be dealing with a reputable breeder, who ever they choose. Whether that be a large commercial breeder or a small hobby breeder.
I would hope in time that if there ends up being more than one register that they could somehow merge together as I do think having two will undermine the whole idea of it. As it is though we don't have any functioning registry to use so which ever one does manage to take off I am all for it.
What seems to be forgotten though is that it all takes time and lots of communication.
We as owners need breeders to work together to produce a cockapoo of high standard. That is the only standard I feel we need, that is just my opinion.
Squabbling and sniping between breeders does nothing to help get to where we want to be, all it does it put people off!


----------



## Rufini

Can I just say maybe it's best to kinda get back onto the topic? 

I see there are 2 threads - one for UK club (affiliated with the USA club) and the GB club which I believe is a stand alone. If people want to talk about the UK club and what is to be expected from this, via the organisers/contributors then it should stay in that, and the same goes for the GB club.

It helps noone to make comments to eachother.

This is a nice forum! Lets not play the blame game...
:ilmc::behindsofa::hug:


----------



## Rufini

fallon said:


> no one is playing the blame game... its just a fact, no one is aguing just having there say. but we are not allowed to speak our minds are we? we have to follow or shut up. sorry thats the way we feel and so do others but dont say nothing. and its a free country and iv been brought up to say how i feel xx


I'm not telling you not to speak your mind, I welcome a well balanced discussion (I'm a scientist, I do it everyday!) But I'm just trying to say lets discuss each club in their own thread


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Jukee Doodles said:


> Lets see both Clubs up and running - and then explore the possibilities of working together or more.....
> 
> Stephen xxx





fallon said:


> also me and mum wish the GB club all the luck in the world, and hope it does well.


I'm happy it's a free country and we can ALL have our say. I think both clubs will bring something to the table. J x


----------



## M&M's mummy

Jukee Doodles said:


> We mentioned and registered domain names some time back - so do not feel as if we "popped up" with a Club as competition to Sarah's Anglo-American site.
> 
> We actually asked everyone what they wanted from such a Club following Sarah's passion for imposing a "Breed Standard" and are now working with a team of active ILMC members.
> 
> We are aware that we are breeders and we are aware that people will question how we can keep "JD" impartial from actively being involved with such a Club - and have been asked the very question within Team GB which we feel we have answered fully.
> 
> Yes we are working on a fun and friendly site - but it must have a large degree of ever evolving -factual; honest; fair; open and real Cockapoo content.
> 
> We love ILMC and we hope to compliment it - but the GB club will be a static site where all the hard facts are shown. It can only be to the benefit of "Cockapoo" in this Country.
> 
> We are looking to make certain health tests mandatory for "Breeder Membership" to be granted.
> We have already developed an authentic registration / pedigree certificate that will be issued to all puppies registered with the Club - drawn from a databased that has the facility to store the extensive information of every dog in the system.
> We will be looking for ALL breeders (whether - one-off/ casual/ Hobby OR Professional) to sign-up to a full "Code of Ethics" before they will be allowed to join; promote and advertise on the Club.
> *ALL Breeders will need to be willing; able; open and expected to accept an official inspector to validate the information that they propose in their application form.*
> 
> We believe that this will evolve into a fully traceable and trackable document scheme to protect dogs; puppies and the on-going welfare of Cockapoo.
> 
> 
> 
> From previous threads it was apparent there maybe two opposing schools of thought on how a club in this Country should perform. The create one Club in amongst that conflict would never happen due to the degree of opposing energies.
> 
> Lets see both Clubs up and running - and then explore the possibilities of working together or more.....
> 
> Stephen xxx



And who will that be?


----------



## sharplesfamily

M&M's mummy said:


> And who will that be?


If you are a member of the club and volunteer to be an inspector, to quote Mystic Meg "it could be you!"

The inspection criteria and "scoring" have yet to be discussed but think "Ofsted school inspection type thing... Maybe.


----------



## M&M's mummy

Does the job come with a uniform  or just a boring old clipboard and biro


----------



## EG1

Ofsted for poos - love it!! Will the unruly ones be packed off to the park for the day when the inspectors are around?


----------



## Guest

both posts above made me lol... can just imagine a park full of poos ..mooching about being naughty


----------



## michaelwatson54

M&M's mummy said:


> Does the job come with a uniform  or just a boring old clipboard and biro


If it comes with a uniform I'll provide my own stationary if I was lucky enough to get an interview

Mick....searching for an identity since the RAF took back my uniform


----------



## EG1

I've been searching for an identity since I left the Brownies...


----------



## M&M's mummy

michaelwatson54 said:


> If it comes with a uniform I'll provide my own stationary if I was lucky enough to get an interview
> 
> Mick....searching for an identity since the RAF took back my uniform


 awww bless ya!!! well you are the cockapoo Olympic master now- so there's your identity.


----------



## Jedicrazy

EG1 said:


> I've been searching for an identity since I left the Brownies...


Who said that?


----------



## EG1

Haven't a clue!!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

I had a question - actually on topic I think, but you lot have made me laugh too much and I can't remember what it was :laugh:


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Jukee Doodles said:


> It was the following post that made us decide to activate the CCGB as the UK club with a register 'on-hold' seemed to have very little use for the Cockapoo world. J x





Sezra said:


> Bit confused by your comment Julia? You had announced the club a while ago and the also on the 23rd, several posts before the one you have quoted above, you had said that it was all happening and you welcomed contributions from people. I am not following your logic here but maybe I am being a bit dim?  Are you talking about the club going live (which you had already mentioned was happening??)or the register?


Sarah we have to apologise as we did get the wrong end of the stick....the penny has just dropped. We hadn't seen the thread about you and Shirley contemplating creating a Cockapoo Register. When we saw the register 'on-hold' comment we wrongly thought Shirley was refering to Fallon (Sarah) and the UK club, not yourself.

Julia x


----------

